# Headaches and head pressure



## Guest (Apr 22, 2016)

Hi everyone!

I wanted to post about something I noticed. When I have the random "windows" of clarity where I even feel 80%-90% my old self, I have a terrible headache. The other day when I had one of these "windows" all of my normal aches and pains returned along with a headache. Before DP/DR, I had problems with daily fatigue, aches and pain, etc... felt like fibromyalgia although I was never diagnosed. When the DP/DR is stronger, I have pressure in my head. Mainly the back of my head and I don't even notice my normal aches and pains. Sometimes I feel a shifting sensation in my brain.

Has anyone else experienced anything like this?


----------



## Zed (Jul 25, 2015)

VerySurreal said:


> When the DP/DR is stronger, I have pressure in my head. Mainly the back of my head and I don't even notice my normal aches and pains. Sometimes I feel a shifting sensation in my brain.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced anything like this?


Head pressure is one of the more common symptoms of the dissociative disorders (dp being one of them). Even though it can feel uncomfortable I wouldn't worry to much. Once you start working on reducing your dissociative experience the symptoms will drop away.


----------



## Confusedandtired (Aug 11, 2015)

Like Zed said those headaches can be a result of anxiety and dissociation. There are also many other physical causes.

I suffer from occipital neuralgia caused by a concussion, which essentially is damage to the occipital nerve. The result is having terrible head pressure, migraines. The occipital nerve runs from the back of your head to the eyes, so can affect anything along that trajectory.

I know it's so hard to distinguish what might or might not be causing this or that symptom. My advice is to see a doctor or a neurologist. At least some of my symptoms can be properly explained.

For example, I suffer from occipital neuralgia (trauma to the occipital nerve) and as a result my symptoms from that are:

Head pressure in the back and behind the eyes, stabbing pains on the right side of my head, occasional migraine aura's and chronic migraines, tingling sensation on one side of my head, sound and light sensitivity, zapping sensation in my head and the list goes on......

Fun isn't it haha?

I also suffer from chronic DP/DR, OCD, PTSD, Migraines, Depression, PSC, GAD....so much fun! Stick with it man, I always try to maintain a positive attitude.....


----------



## Disruption (Apr 24, 2016)

i have migraines at about every third day ...but mostly when the sun is shining...and also if i dont have migraines my head feels as if the next migraine is just around the corner...its terrible...for example if i feel normal and i do sports (just a little) or take a long walk..im almost guaranteed to get megraines for the next few hours...it destroys my life because i cant do many things without getting migraines..so i dont want to do anything anymore most of my time..

lately i was thinking about taking tramal for my pain...a friend offered me a little bottle and i also heard that it does a good job for anxiety and depression too...


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2016)

I noticed I haven't had any head pressure in almost a week now. I also have not had a migraine with aura in almost 4 weeks now. Hopefully this means my brain is not as stressed out as it was and I can start to recover.



> lately i was thinking about taking tramal for my pain...a friend offered me a little bottle and i also heard that it does a good job for anxiety and depression too...


Be careful with the Tramadol. Some years ago, I was prescribed it for a minor knee injury. Took one pill, made me feel really strange and dizzy, never took it again. I read somewhere where someone said it was the cause of their DP/DR.


----------



## Disruption (Apr 24, 2016)

VerySurreal said:


> I noticed I haven't had any head pressure in almost a week now. I also have not had a migraine with aura in almost 4 weeks now. Hopefully this means my brain is not as stressed out as it was and I can start to recover.
> 
> Be careful with the Tramadol. Some years ago, I was prescribed it for a minor knee injury. Took one pill, made me feel really strange and dizzy, never took it again. I read somewhere where someone said it was the cause of their DP/DR.


thats possible...but first of all i have the liquid form of tramal and the pills contain some other ingredients (which seem to make it worse than the liquid) too and before my onset i tryed pills and tramal liquid already and always found that the pills where more likely to produce unwanted side effects than the liquid ..i dont even remember a single trip of liquid tramal causing adverse sensations, it always felt very nice...and the other thing is that tramal is said to cause the opposite effects in people who dont need to take it/ dont have a condition which is known to be treted by tramal + i have read of many people who said their dp/dr is not present when on tramal and they dont have anxiety or physical pains too at least they describe it as a kind of holiday from pain of every kind...thats why i want to give it a shot...

i dont have to take a big dose though..i think i will go with a microdose of a single drop first to see what happens..if that wont give me pos..its probably not for me...but i think it will help cause i already tryed mitragynine (liquid extract) which is an opioid and works a similar way to tramal or other opiates and it was great for dp/dr, depression and anxiety..felt like my old self was coming out to play...XD


----------



## Gadgirl (Feb 5, 2016)

This sounds quite similar to me in a way, Basically on the days were my DP is pretty much full on I cant feel my body i have full body numbness etc cant feel pain or even feel my eyes or my tongue to be honest. But days like today my DP is say about 70% but i have a headache i can actually feel pain and my muscles hurt. I can feel it. Where is on the days that im 100% I feel nothing. I have chronic DR aswell so never get any window but it varies in intensity i suppose.

Before DP I was always had headaches body aches but its tension due to anxiety for me - So my opinion on it for me anyway that the days i have pain is me trying to come back xx


----------



## Disruption (Apr 24, 2016)

Gadgirl said:


> This sounds quite similar to me in a way, Basically on the days were my DP is pretty much full on I cant feel my body i have full body numbness etc cant feel pain or even feel my eyes or my tongue to be honest. But days like today my DP is say about 70% but i have a headache i can actually feel pain and my muscles hurt. I can feel it. Where is on the days that im 100% I feel nothing. I have chronic DR aswell so never get any window but it varies in intensity i suppose.
> 
> Before DP I was always had headaches body aches but its tension due to anxiety for me - So my opinion on it for me anyway that the days i have pain is me trying to come back xx


you will come back anyway one da..but naturals really helped me to rebalance and obvercome the tough times...get well


----------

